# Expobar Leva 2 Boiler Tank



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We at Coffee Omega are offering ALL forum members a chance to buy the Expobar Leva 2 boiler tank for ONLY *£1079* including VAT and FREE UK delivery

This model is the latest MK4 or version 4 with Steam ON/OFF switch and insulated boiler.

This offer isn't available on our site just for this forum.

If interested PM us or email: [email protected]


----------

